# Home made sauerkraut eliminates my LG and all smells.



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

This is how you make it: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Sauerkraut

I personally just use 3 of these http://innovationsat.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/111364210-410x410-0-0.jpg and just cut up the cabbage with a knife, then drop some cabbage in the jar and sprinkle salt over it, then add more cabbage, pack it down and sprinkle in more salt, and repeat till the jar is full.

It completely eliminates all LG as well as any smell from my farts.

Previously when I tried making homemade sauerkraut I did it without salt and the results were very different. The salt is very important as it regulates which kinds of bacteria are allowed to flourish.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

What were your exact symptoms, did you have any heat sensations in your arse? How long has your LG been gone for and how long did you have to take this to get rid of it?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

cool



carl100 said:


> What were your exact symptoms, did you have any heat sensations in your arse? How long has your LG been gone for and how long did you have to take this to get rid of it?


hows your stink these days? any improvements?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I read somewhere that cabbage has something in it to scrap away the lining of the stomach and intestines.So whatever that's giving you problems is getting scraped away as the cabbage roto-rooters its way through your intestines.
Don't you poop a lot though? I would not be able toleave the apartment,for fear of havig to go out in the street.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

westr said:


> cool
> 
> hows your stink these days? any improvements?


Well I think it has improved using the probiotics although every now and then I get a badish smell although Im trying to see if its the water with my washing machine that may be making clothes smell. Or if its my breath mainly and partly coming from my arse. Im getting the warm sensations in my arse alot after excercise and the second I eat anything and just randomly sometimes it can feel very frustrating and disheartening. I keep feeling as if bubbles of air are escaping and getting trapped in my pants. It feels like they are moving about down there, Im not sure if this is air escaping or if its possibly the heat from my arse which is making my pubic hairs react to the heat and give the sensation of air bubbles. I am going to do an experiment where before I go in the bath do a bit of physical excercise then get in and see if I can see any bubbles escaping. Also I will try eating in the bath and see if any air bubbles are escaping. Not sure if Ill see anything or if any bubbles will be too small but Ill give it a try.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

carl100 said:


> What were your exact symptoms, did you have any heat sensations in your arse? How long has your LG been gone for and how long did you have to take this to get rid of it?


Excessive gas as well as leaky gas, and yes, heat/warmth too. I've had these problems for 10+ years. I've tried sauerkraut before but I always made it without salt previously.

It works pretty much overnight. I eat it before bed and get some gas with no smell during the night and then the next day I'm fine.

Unfortunately for me, this isn't a pure cure because I also suffer from chonic fatigue and the kraut increases my fatigue significantly. I will be attempting to reach some kind of balance between fatigue and no gas or LG in the future.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know you say you had warm heat sensations but did you ever feel a burning sensation in your arsehole?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

max,
sounds like you have candida issues..once the candidia(yeast) is dead,you will not be so tired anymore.
I used to have an overgrowth of yeast and whaen I was fighting it,as the yeast died off,it gve me flu like symptoms-fatigue,chills,malaise ect.I also had a VERY BAD smell,like I was passing wind all the time.
I was told this would happen,so I was prepared.
I cant say im completely cured of the LG but it was diminished considerably.Im no longer scared to be around people for fear it will happen


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

MaximilianKohler said:


> Excessive gas as well as leaky gas, and yes, heat/warmth too. I've had these problems for 10+ years. I've tried sauerkraut before but I always made it without salt previously.
> 
> It works pretty much overnight. I eat it before bed and get some gas with no smell during the night and then the next day I'm fine.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, this isn't a pure cure because I also suffer from chonic fatigue and the kraut increases my fatigue significantly. I will be attempting to reach some kind of balance between fatigue and no gas or LG in the future.


I seen it takes about 6 weeks to ferment the cabage before you can eat it, I want to try something as soon as I can. Do you think this product http://www.rawhealth.uk.com/page-293.html would be ok to try?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> max,
> sounds like you have candida issues..once the candidia(yeast) is dead,you will not be so tired anymore.
> I used to have an overgrowth of yeast and whaen I was fighting it,as the yeast died off,it gve me flu like symptoms-fatigue,chills,malaise ect.I also had a VERY BAD smell,like I was passing wind all the time.
> I was told this would happen,so I was prepared.
> I cant say im completely cured of the LG but it was diminished considerably.Im no longer scared to be around people for fear it will happen


I've been tested for candida and I had absolutely none. I've also been on a really strict diet for a long time so even if the test was erroneous the diet would have killed it off.



carl100 said:


> I know you say you had warm heat sensations but did you ever feel a burning sensation in your arsehole?


Not burning, no. Just warm at the anus.



carl100 said:


> I seen it takes about 6 weeks to ferment the cabage before you can eat it, I want to try something as soon as I can. Do you think this product http://www.rawhealth.uk.com/page-293.html would be ok to try?


6 weeks is extreme. You can start eating it after 2 weeks, even after 1 week if the room temperature has been warm enough. But yeah, that kraut looks good.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

I should give it a try again, although last time I had it, I had one the worst gas attacks of my life.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Enkidu said:


> I should give it a try again, although last time I had it, I had one the worst gas attacks of my life.


It can definitely do that. Same with probiotics. They work for some people and for others they make the problem worse. I've experienced both.


----------

